# Transfer Express Goof Proof Transfers Apply In 4 Seconds



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Want the look of screen printing without the hassle? Multicolor Goof Proof® transfers, offered by Transfer Express, apply in four seconds and are ready to press with no weeding or cutting. It’s one of the fastest, easiest ways to decorate a uniform. 

Goof Proof transfers can be applied to light and dark garments made of 100% cotton, 100% polyester, or cotton/polyester blended fabrics. Multicolor designs are on one sheet and apply in a single application. 

These opaque transfer offer total coverage, especially when printed on dark garments. They are durable and when applied properly will last the lifetime of the garment. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at Heat Applied Custom Screen Printed - Digital Transfers | Transfer Express.


----------

